# Oppo 105D video processing (Marvell Qdeo and/or Darbee?)



## LPS (Aug 14, 2009)

I am considering the recent 'D' version of this well known upscale 'universal' player as a upgrade for my HT setup. 

But I have a few questions, for which users of the 105D might already have some answers:

1-
Both the Oppo 105 and the 105D are using the same audio circuits, but the 105D have an 'asynchrous' UBS input, right ?

2-
The 105 is using the Marvell Qdeo Kyoto-G2H processor for the I/P conversion, scaling, etc, However the 105D is using a Darbee processor... Is the Darbee processor replacing the Qdeo processor or is it being used as an extra processing device to further 'increase' the picture quality in the 105D? ( The Darbee processor is doing all the video processing - I/P, scaling, etc... - in the 105D ? ) In general, how the new 105D compares with the 105 for picture quality ? Is it much better? (or... ... Not as good ???) 

3-
For the audio, I intend to let the Oppo handle all the audio decoding/processing (Oppo 7.1 RCA outputs -> Marantz AV7701 preamp 7.1 RCA inputs) not only for DVD-A (still have a small stack of thoses...)/ SACD but also for DVD/Blu-ray playback, to increase the audio quality... How much better over the Marantz AV77001 audio decoding/processing is the Oppo? 

4-
About the video (HDMI), to maximize picture quality, is it better to run the signal from the Oppo player to the TV (Panasonic 1080 Plasma) through the AV7701 preamp (more convenient) or directly to the TV ?

5-
And a last question: How about AVCHD 2.0 progressive (1080/60p) video files playback with the Oppo 105D?

Thank you.


----------

